# Where are all of the does in Cedar Creek???????????



## Meat Hunter (Oct 19, 2014)

I just spent several days down in Cedar creek WMA on the first Check in hunt. Wow, not a lot of deer down here? I really did not see a lot of deer. Whats going on??????? I thought it was being managed but all it looks like is they are routinely burning all of the under brush.....


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 19, 2014)

I know its crazy I see does in one place I hunt during bow season almost every trip but nothing on the gun hunt sat for a total18 hours Thursday and Friday


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 19, 2014)

Can you say "Opening morning doe days".......

Can't keep shootin does year after year and expect to see many deer !!!!!!!!!!

Not really that hard to understand ??????


----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2014)

They are dead.   We are the problem and the solution. 

Have you seen the threads here where a hunter posts some thing like............ I saw a 6 pointer, a small 8 pointer, and a doe. I shot the doe.

Or worse yet....... hadn't seen a deer all season and 2 does came past.   I shot them both.  


With fawn survival at about .40 to .50% we cant afford to shoot does in places that don't have an abundant population IMO.


----------



## gititdone (Oct 19, 2014)

Yea u can give that credit to the big killmaster that opened it up for all them doe days a couple years ago


----------



## Rulo (Oct 19, 2014)

I hunted all 3 days and have to say Cedar Creek has changed for the worse. Changed in that there is a marked decrease in deer.

I am not saying theres no deer but take it from a guy who has hunted Cedar Creek for over 20 years…..definitely less deer. Fewer sign, etc. 

There are large stands of pines that literally have no deer. And it seems like the forest management of the feds is to create these "Pine Savannah's" which are only good for their Wood Pecker Restoration project.

Now the forest management is on the Feds but the deer harvest practice….thats on the state and what an awful job you state guys did down there destroying a once great deer herd.

Thanks DNR.   Great Job!!!!!!

Make sure you include the precipitous drop in the herds population on the book your writing about QDM in Georgia!!!!!! Chapter 9, How to Destroy a Deer Herd………….have 2 seasons of wide open doe days and then see what happens……..no deer.


----------



## bigsix (Oct 19, 2014)

Same thing is happening at Piedmont used to see a lot of deer now you are lucky to see 1 or 2 the whole hunt. Years of doe hunts on every hunt has destroyed it. How did all these people that need to kill 12 does a year survive when we had a 3 deer limit.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2014)

Its not going to get better either untill they do away with the doe days. Sure they cut some out BUT that's at a time of yr nobody hunts much anyhow. By First of Dec I think over 2/3rds of your hunters are done. They couldnt care less if its not doe day. They aint going anyhow. Having doe days at the beginning of the season changes nothing. Good thing Im not running the show  Id cut them out almost completely in middle ga for a few yrs. Doe days would be first weekend in Dec and the week after christmas like it use to be. That would build the herd back up. Would still take yrs and yrs.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 19, 2014)

They also want to lie about the coyotes not having an impact.....bull.  In south fulton yesterday morning I heard 2 different groups of yotes and it was several in each group.  I had 4 come up on me last year on Nov 1.......2 dead and one with with a skint back.  They are not flourishing on just turkeys and rabbits.  We need to cut the doe days way back and do something about the yotes.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2014)

bigsix said:


> Same thing is happening at Piedmont used to see a lot of deer now you are lucky to see 1 or 2 the whole hunt. Years of doe hunts on every hunt has destroyed it. How did all these people that need to kill 12 does a year survive when we had a 3 deer limit.



There is no such thing as someone needing to kill 12 deer


----------



## gititdone (Oct 20, 2014)

I with everyone ive hunted it since i was 16 im 57 an i could see 25 deer a day in a stand over the years'they should make it buck only at least.no doe days ........


----------



## Rulo (Oct 20, 2014)

Another tragedy of DNR WMA Deer Mismanagement is Redlands WMA. A lot of land, heavy hunting pressure,and doe days the entire hunting season. Sure it has some deer and people do kill deer on it, but it could be so much better if DNR implemented some common sense harvest practices.

Makes no sense.


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 20, 2014)

There was 4 in our group. We hunted thursday friday and saturday morning. Between us we saw 7 deer and only killed one rattle snake. One of the guy in our group has been hunting cedar creek since 1966!! He said this was the worst he had ever seen cedar creek.  PLEASE STOP THE DOE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2014)

We discussed some doe and deer population issues in this thread.  Sounds like some of you guys may agree.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=809051


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 20, 2014)

*wma*

Middle Ga wma's are not the only wma's that are not managed properly. North Georgia wma's are managed terribly. There are no food plots planted for deer all the plots are grown up weeds you are lucky if they get bush hogged. John's mtn. wma is one of these wma's there have been to many doe killed over the last few years  and now they are lucky to have 60 deer total killed on the entire hunt. I remember back around 1983 when they had a primitive weapon quota hunt there would be way more killed on that hunt alone compared to all hunts combined now. You could ride down the road at night and see deer in the wma now your very lucky to see any deer. Management should be more than just having the land shut down to a LEGAL hunting except for a few days a year. It should be actually managing the land ( food plots, burning, camera surveys etc..) I think one of the main problems here is lack of law enforcement. We need more wardens and we need them out patrolling. I just hunted the first hunt on Di-lane wma and I can also tell you it has went down hill bad compared to what it was 10 years ago. It had some of the most beautiful food plots 10 years ago, lots of deer and lots of sign. I know they had a good kill rate off di-lane last year but the wma its self is nothing compared to what it use to be. My thoughts this year when I left di-lane compared to what it was when it was first turned over to the state  for management  was if you want to ruin a place turn it over to the state for management.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 20, 2014)

Rulo said:


> Another tragedy of DNR WMA Deer Mismanagement is Redlands WMA. A lot of land, heavy hunting pressure,and doe days the entire hunting season. Sure it has some deer and people do kill deer on it, but it could be so much better if DNR implemented some common sense harvest practices.
> 
> Makes no sense.



DNR and common sense. Lol


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Oct 20, 2014)

I sat on stand for 25 hours between Thursday - Saturday morning. I seen 2 does. I did not shoot. I went to the check station Thursday night and grant it, there wasn't as many people there Thursday as Friday and Saturday, but a very small amount of deer checked in. I said something to one of the DNR guys, that this is as quite as i've ever heard Cedar Creek. ( I'm like several other guys on here. I'm 40 years old and my dad was bringing me to Cedar Creek when i was a kid to hunt ). The DNR guy was leaned up against the pole at the check in shed and his response was yeh it is pretty slow, isn't it. They don't care as long as there drawing a paycheck for doing what they are doing..... NOTHING !!!!! I'm not mad because I didn't kill anything or see much, HECK.... i put my dad in a spot and he seen a few deer and even killed a nice 9 PT. My nephew just got home from the ARMY and i put him in a spot that he didn't see but 1 deer and it was a spike which he shot...... only his second deer he ever killed. I had to loan him a stand,gun,bullets, and some camo. I didn't care if it gets him into the sport and he is still pumped about that spike. CRAP GUYS.... i didn't mean to run my mouth this long just venting and frustrated that a good thing ( CEDAR CREEK WMA ) is being let go to the dogs. My 14 year old daughter, which i kept out of school for this hunt would not even finish the hunt because we were not seeing anything. OK.. i'm sorry , shuting my mouth now..... JUST FRUSTRATED.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 20, 2014)

Milkman said:


> We discussed some doe and deer population issues in this thread.  Sounds like some of you guys may agree.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=809051



I agree. I shot a doe over there opening weekend of bow season and later started rethinking my decision to do so. Time to reconsider my harvest practices no matter what the season. I would rather see deer and let 'em walk than not see any at all


----------



## Meat Hunter (Oct 28, 2014)

Gentlemen we are smarter than the people that are running these WMAs and obviously spend more time in the woods than they. From reading theses replies there is a consensus of hunters who are not seeing the deer we once have seen. Collectively we need to pass the word to everyone who hunts these areas.   Kill no does!!!  let them walk, and unless you are a young or new hunter let the spikes walk. If we do not manage our deer herd who will?  Let the the does and spikes walk. Pass the word!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2014)

Meat Hunter said:


> Gentlemen we are smarter than the people that are running these WMAs and obviously spend more time in the woods than they. From reading theses replies there is a consensus of hunters who are not seeing the deer we once have seen. Collectively we need to pass the word to everyone who hunts these areas.   Kill no does!!!  let them walk, and unless you are a young or new hunter let the spikes walk. If we do not manage our deer herd who will?  Let the the does and spikes walk. Pass the word!



Why let the spikes go ??  for those who MUST shoot something because their family will starve (heavy sarcasm) let them shoot a button buck or small rack buck. The meat is good as a doe and only *1 deer* is removed from the population. Removing a doe has the potential of removing unknown numbers of future deer.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 28, 2014)

So I guess that in that many hunters believed the biology majors when they collectively promoted the notion of raising the limit 10 years ago that we must now believe them when they say they need to reverse the course....makes sense to me ....they never have said they were wrong in that assessment so.....Of course the fact that it has been seemingly unseasonably warm that wouldn't make a difference I suppose.... would it ?


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 28, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> So I guess that in that many hunters believed the biology majors when they collectively promoted the notion of raising the limit 10 years ago that we must now believe them when they say they need to reverse the course....makes sense to me ....they never have said they were wrong in that assessment so.....Of course the fact that it has been seemingly unseasonably warm that wouldn't make a difference I suppose.... would it ?


 That'll always make the sightings slower. Fact of the matter is- the population is down and nothing is gonna reverse it but layin' off the does a while. I'm guilty of not doing it myself. I spend a lot of time on the place year round and can promise you that the population has declined. Not blaming anyone but the ones pullin the trigger- myself included.
  Don't think I won't be perched up a tree waitin' on a good buck the next hunt though


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 28, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Its not going to get better either untill they do away with the doe days. Sure they cut some out BUT that's at a time of yr nobody hunts much anyhow. By First of Dec I think over 2/3rds of your hunters are done. They couldnt care less if its not doe day. They aint going anyhow. Having doe days at the beginning of the season changes nothing. Good thing Im not running the show  Id cut them out almost completely in middle ga for a few yrs. Doe days would be first weekend in Dec and the week after christmas like it use to be. That would build the herd back up. Would still take yrs and yrs.



We have 18 doe days in lumpkin county and I think that's too many.

Everyone in this thread needs to learn how to hunt.  (Sarcasm)


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> So I guess that in that many hunters believed the biology majors when they collectively promoted the notion of raising the limit 10 years ago that we must now believe them when they say they need to reverse the course....makes sense to me ....they never have said they were wrong in that assessment so.....Of course the fact that it has been seemingly unseasonably warm that wouldn't make a difference I suppose.... would it ?


Youd be guessing right. No one wanted the high limits from the start. They would not have changed a thing if not for hunters pressuring them. Still the change they made want do crap


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 16, 2014)

anyone heard how the nov 13-15 hunt went? I had three buddys that went, and they saw a few deer , but nothing to shoot. they went by the check station at noon on the first day and 35 bucks had been taken.I dont know how it went from their.


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a buddy and his dad that practically live on Cedar Creek tell me that they didn't see a deer the whole hunt. He killed a decent 8pt on the first hunt but didn't even see a deer on this one. He did text me a couple pics of a few nice bucks checked in when he went to the check station. I didn't hear what the end result was though.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 18, 2014)

Only went the first day and had a doe come through at 7am, a lot of shots before 7:30, was going to hunt the next day and was going to move to inside the treeline and when I walked out it was 2 people in there they must have came in after daylight so I decided not to go back


----------



## Jonboater (Nov 19, 2014)

I think 150+ deer killed by 12 sat. Most was bucks. Everyone that was camping at the campground we was im shot bucks that was chasing does. Three of the four of us saw deer and I shot a buck.


----------

